

Ask HN: What's the advice for a brazilian startup for approach VCs in US? - ibrahimcesar


======
ericosperrella
-Gather data about the VCs that work on your area of expertise (if you are looking for a VC, you should not only think about the capital you will raise, but also on what the VC can contribute on your business as a whole.). -Most of the big silicon valley VCs have someone working in Brazil, you should consider approaching them. -You have to be very clear about what you are doing and how you will monetize. -You should read Blake Masters notes about the startup class Peter Thiel gave in Stanford (<http://blakemasters.com/peter-thiels-cs183-startup>). There you will find lots of useful things.

